# Notes!!



## Chetan1991 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not complete courses, but notes; summaries of the courses. The kind that would help the last week warriors to pass exams.
We can create a compilation here.

I need notes for:

Software management
Digital Signal Processing
Numerical Analysis


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)

Ah, another B.Tech ECE student 

Digital Signal Processing


----------



## Chetan1991 (Oct 22, 2013)

CSE actually, but syllabii overlap.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 24, 2013)

Calculus help needed!! Please recommend resources to learn Calculus. I am simply not capable of remembering stuff without understanding it, and that might cost me my degree right now. Anyone with good understanding of calculus, please recommend me some resources to really understand calculus.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 25, 2013)

Try this: 
*www.khanacademy.org/math/calculus


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, I would have loved to share my tons of eBooks on Math, Physix, Engineering, Anything 101... but with a crappy net connection I'm unable to do so. I face the same problem earlier and ended up looking for resources online. I didn't have the time then, to go through my school books.

So, what to do ?

First, take @saswat23's suggestion (but that might take some time)
Second, you can go through the notes site that I mentioned earlier, they have only the relevant topics
Third, you can visit NPTEL, they have great resources but demand an hour's worth of your time (and its worth it)
Fourth, you can regularly visit this Math Forum to clear your doubts, but again, it will take time to learn (what doesn't)

[Bonus] Also, have fun with this from time to time

Besides, tech courses don't really require eloquent explanations to practical problems. You just need to solve them. That's the max that's expected. I don't know what sem you're taking exams for, but calc courses are usually taken upto 3rd sem or 4th sem at the max. I think you're in 6th sem or higher. Don't know much about CSE but in any case  the links should work for you

I don't think you'll go through all the hassles as exams are already hanging on your head  Better speed read the topics then solve as much as you can to get the hang of it. It helps to have a buddy though. Get some previous years papers to have some idea about questions and start preparing

All the Best

EDIT: I forgot about this, another great math forum (doesn't require sign up)


----------



## debarshi (Nov 29, 2013)

Some good resources and books on Analog Circuits, specially Op-amp, Power-amps, and the likes would be helpful. (I was meaning to create a thread, sorry for the sabotage though)

And also some resources on  
a. Circuit Theory and Network Analysis
b. Matlab / pSpice
c. PLC and SCADA


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 29, 2013)

There is no mention of subject, so sabotage it anyway

Besides PLC & SCADA I have mentioned some links in the OSH thread. Might have to dig though.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 29, 2013)

Reminds me of 2 years back when life was hell. Best of luck but I really suggest now to study a little daily - which for most of you will not be possible.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2013)

use nptel videos for lecture videos although i hadn't used it though.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Kickass. 
Passed college but I've still to clear I and II semester maths exams. 
Univ. creates huge syllabus and then does nothing to ensure teachers good enough to teach these subjects are employed in private colleges. Here's the HPU's B.Tech. I year syllabus if you want to see.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 1, 2013)

At BE/B.Tech level you are only expected to solve sums properly. Theoretical depth is but a bonus. So I'd suggest you to focus on sum-solving techniques (will also help you on exams like GATE which ironically focus on solving sums instead of testing conceptual clarity).


----------

